# Pc133u-333-542-a1



## hammons1126 (May 7, 2010)

Is there a compatible 1G to 4G memory for the part number listed in the title? I have an older PC and I recently added 128MB of RAM and the speed greatly improved but I would like it faster. part numbers vary and I have no idea what I should be looking for. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

